# Pte. Mark Anthony Graham 1 RCR - 04 Sept 06



## McG

> Friendly fire kills Canadian soldier
> Donald McArthur, CanWest News Service
> Published: Monday, September 04, 2006
> 
> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan -- A Canadian soldier was killed and dozens wounded, five seriously, in a friendly fire incident Monday morning near the front lines of a battle where four Canadian soldiers were killed and several wounded the day before.
> 
> Stretcher after stretcher ferried the wounded into the beleaguered hospital at Kandahar Air Field as Brigadier General David Fraser and a military chaplain rushed to the grim scene to offer their support. Some soldiers limped gingerly into the hospital under their own power as Operation Medusa, the coalition offensive against stubborn Taliban insurgents clustered in villages west of here, began its third day.
> 
> "An aircraft flying in support of ISAF operations accidentally engaged a Canadian position in Panjwaii at approximately 5:30 this morning, killing one soldier and wounding a number of others," said Brig.-Gen. Fraser, the Canadian commander of the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force in southern Afghanistan.
> 
> "An investigation has been ordered into this event and while this event is tragic, operation Medusa and the Canadians continue to operate in the Panjwaii district in support of Afghan government efforts to rid the area of Taliban."
> 
> Five of the wounded soldiers were injured seriously and will be transported from Kandahar to other hospitals. The other soldiers are expected to return to duty shortly. The name of the deceased soldier has not been released. Canadian military officials have asked that the media not report the precise number of casualties for security reasons related to the ongoing offensive.
> 
> Warrant Officer Richard Francis Nolan and Warrant Officer Frank Robert Mellish, based in Petawawa with the first battalion of the Royal Canadian Regiment, were killed Sunday as insurgents disabled multiple Canadian vehicles with rocket propelled grenades. Two other Canadian soldiers were also killed in fierce fighting Sunday but their names have not been released at their the request of their families.
> 
> The Canadian soldiers wounded Monday were not bombed but came under fire from an airplane, believed to be an American Warthog, which is armed with rockets and high-powered machine guns. Four Canadian soldiers were killed in a friendly fire incident in April 2002 when they were bombed by an American F-16 fighter jet while they were conducting training operations.
> 
> "The soldiers out there understand the risk and they manage the risk everyday...They understand sometime things happen, " said Brig.-Gen. Fraser. "The investigation, they know,   will get to the bottom of this but their training, their dedication, the passion for what they're doing over here for a worthwhile cause will see them through these difficult times."
> 
> Brig.-Gen. Fraser said the wounded soldiers he visited Monday in hospital, as well as the families of fallen soldiers he met in a memorial service in Edmonton last week, remain committed to the mission here to destroy a stubborn Taliban insurgency and improve the lives of ordinary Afghans.
> 
> "I spoke to a lot of families out there who I wrote letters to and they all came up to me and said 'we believe in your mission, we believe in you, our son or daughter was committed to this' and I don't see any change in those families," he said.
> 
> "The soldiers themselves are dedicated and passionate and professional about this mission and their determination has not waned one iota since we started this and we're going to see it right to the end."
> 
> Monday's casualties occurred near the same Taliban stronghold where four Canadian soldiers were killed and ten injured in pitched fighting on August 3. Dozens of Canadian soldiers have been wounded in the volatile area over the past four months and at least 11 have now been killed there. The area has symbolic significance to the Taliban. It is militarily defensible with tunnels, maze-like fences and mud-walled compounds and is used by insurgents as a staging ground for deadly ambushes and terror attacks in Kandahar City.
> 
> Thirty-two Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan since Canada joined the war on terror here in 2002 and 24 of those have fallen since operations moved to the volatile south in February. Glyn Berry, a diplomat, was killed in a suicide strike in Kandahar in January.
> 
> More than 200 militants have been killed, 80 suspected insurgents have been captured and about 180 have fled the fighting since it began Saturday, according to NATO. Brig.-Gen. Fraser stressed Canadian soldiers were not only winning the fight on the battlefield but also the fight for the hearts and minds of impoverished Afghans tired of the destruction and intimidation of Taliban insurgents. He said Afghans were supporting coalition forces and that aid workers were already on the ground planning reconstruction projects in areas secured by coalition forces over the weekend.
> 
> "It's all happening out there but everywhere we go there's going to be a fight to get in there but, while we're in there, the people are glad to see us, the people are coming in behind us and supporting their Afghan security forces and we're making a difference," he said.
> 
> "The Canadian forces and the rest of the armed forces of the world and the international community wouldn't be here if it wasn't dangerous. It is a dangerous place. The Taliban only offer one thing -- destruction. What the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan and the international community offers is construction. Whatever we build, if the Taliban want to destroy it, we will rebuild it, but we also offer the Taliban choices and that's a lot more than they offer their people."


http://www.canada.com/topics/news/story.html?id=bb2964ed-a5c3-4ccc-98d0-df1ebc2fea9d

Another bad news day.


----------



## rmacqueen

Damn, on top of everything else we have this.  Go bravely soldier, you stood up for us and we thank you for the sacrifice.  The thoughts and prayers of the MacQueen family go with you and yours.  RIP


----------



## Lance Wiebe

Five killed, and an unknown number injured, is a high cost indeed.

Operation Medusa is achieving its stated goals, but at a cost.  By forcing the Taliban insurgents to battle, and inflicting a huge  number of casualties on them, we are, slowly, starting to bring desperately needed stability to the region.

RIP, soldiers, knowing you have done well.  My condolences to their families and friends, I hope that they take solace in the fact that they died doing their duty.

To the injured, I pray you all get well soon.


----------



## littlebug

Thoughts and prayers to the fallen and the injured, and to those left behind to fight and worry.


----------



## The Bread Guy




----------



## Nfld Sapper

According to CTV News another soilder has gone to the great parade square in the sky.    

Canadian killed by friendly fire in Afghanistan
Updated Mon. Sep. 4 2006 7:47 AM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

A Canadian soldier was killed during a friendly fire mishap in Afghanistan on Monday when a NATO warplane accidentally strafed troops.

The death comes just one day after another four Canadian soldiers were killed and six wounded during a major NATO offensive in the volatile Panjwai district of southern Afghanistan.

The friendly fire mishap occurred around 5:30 a.m. when an A-10 Warthog was called in to support soldiers trying to seize a Taliban stronghold along the Arghandab River.

"Canadian troops were very close to enemy lines, air support had been called in and this A-10 Warthog came roaring in. Instead of hitting the Taliban positions, it hit the Canadians very heavily," CTV's Matt McClure reported on Newsnet from Afghanistan. 

"We'd told that dozens of others were injured, including these five who are going to be evacuated. Most of the soldiers received light injuries, however, and are expected to return to duty."

The injured troops were evacuated by helicopter, including a giant twin-rotor Chinook. 

"It was a scene of absolute chaos this morning at the airport near the hospital. We were there as helicopter after helicopter ferried in the wounded," McClure said.

The identity of the soldier killed in the friendly fire incident was not released.

"This has been a tough hit, but Canadians are continuing the fight and continuing with operation Medusa," Brig.-Gen. David Fraser, the Canadian in charge of NATO forces in southern Afghanistan, said in a statement released Monday.

Fraser told reporters that an investigation has been launched. 

"We do have procedures, we do have communications, we do have training and tactics and techniques and procedures to mitigate the risk but we can't reduce those risks to zero,'' he said in a news conference at Kandahar Airfield. 

"The Canadian forces and the rest of armed forces of the world and the international community wouldn't be here if it wasn't dangerous.'' 

NATO said in a statement that the incident occurred after ground troops called for air support.

"Two ISAF (NATO's International Security Assistance Force) aircraft provided the support but regrettably engaged friendly forces during a strafing run, using cannons," the statement said.

Monday's friendly fire incident was the second similar incident since Canadians began operations in Afghanistan more than four years ago.

Four soldiers were killed and eight others wounded in April 2002 when an American F-16 fighter mistakenly bombed Canadians on pre-dawn training exercise.

The recent casualties came as NATO forces launched Operation Medusa, a mission aimed at purging militants from the Taliban stronghold of the Panjwai district west of Kandahar.

Canadian troops met fierce resistance from Taliban fighters early Sunday in fighting that killed four Canadian and wounded six others.

The deaths occurred when the Canadians moved in with light armoured vehicles after NATO forces had pounded enemy positions for more than 24 hours with helicopter gunships, artillery and bombs.

Taliban insurgents put up a stiff fight, using small arms and rocket propelled grenades to defend their positions.

Two of the dead were identified as Warrant Officer Frank Mellish and Warrant Officer Richard Nolan, both of 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based at CFB Petawawa.

The names of the other two soldiers killed have not been released at the request of their families.

Despite the casualties, NATO officials are maintaining that the offensive has been a success, estimating that 200 Taliban militants had been killed and 80 seized.

The latest fatalities came as NDP Leader Jack Layton repeated his call for ending the Afghanistan mission in February 2007. 

"Young people have stepped forward to put their lives on the line, fulfilling a mission that they were asked to fulfill," Layton told reporters in Toronto.

"What we as Canadians need to do is consider whether this is indeed the right mission for Canada going forward. Our view is that it is the wrong mission." 

Prime Minister Stephen Harper did not address the possibility of a troop withdrawal in a statement on Sunday, in which he offered his condolences to the friends and families of those killed.

"We are proud of these soldiers' contribution to bring stability and hope to the people of Afghanistan," said Harper.

"These soldiers lost their lives in the service of their country. Canada is grateful for that service, and saddened by this loss." 

In total, 32 Canadian soldiers and one diplomat have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

I hope the family members remember the good times with their sons, brothers, husbands, and do not forget the love and suport of the people of Canada for their loss.
I hope the wounded recover fast and get back to work quick as possible.
Keep up the good work


----------



## Etienne

My respect to their loved ones


----------



## BernDawg




----------



## gk404

R.I.P. and condolences to the family


----------



## Nagual

RIP     

Phil


----------



## Mike Baker

RIP to the dead solder. To the injured, a speedy recovery.


----------



## TN2IC

RIP My Fellow Troops. God Bless You.


----------



## ark

RIP Soldier and a speedy recovery to the injured. Your sacrifice will not go in vain.


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP Troops,


----------



## vonGarvin

RIP

Pro Patria!


----------



## karl28

RIP troop


----------



## GAP

My condolances...


----------



## Rice0031

I hate reading about friendly fire 
RIP fallen men and women.


----------



## Retired45

LAST POST

Departed Comrades

Royal Canadian Regimental Prayer.

 Almighty God; we humbly implore Thy Blessing on The Royal Canadian Regiment and all of us who serve therein.

Help us to prove worthy to accept the high ideals and traditions of the past; to honour and revere the memory of those who have gone before us; to face our responsibilities in the future, in both peace and war, with courage, justice, love, honesty, and faithfulness.

Remove all greed, hatred, selfishness, and envy from our thoughts that we may render true service to The Regiment and for Thee our God; for our fellow man; and "For Country".

May God have mercy on these brave souls. "Pro Patria"

Retired45


----------



## dglad

So utterly sad.  RIP to this soldier.

Here's hoping that part of his legacy will be some serious and long overdue work on some form of effective IFF for both mounted AND dismounted personnel on a battlefield that is becoming ever more confusing, ambiguous and complex.


----------



## George Wallace

dglad said:
			
		

> So utterly sad.  RIP to this soldier.
> 
> Here's hoping that part of his legacy will be some serious and long overdue work on some form of effective IFF for both mounted AND dismounted personnel on a battlefield that is becoming ever more confusing, ambiguous and complex.



Unfortunately bullets, bombs, rockets and grenades, once released do not know IFF from non-IFF.


----------



## hayterowensound

RIP  

The Hayter Family


----------



## Hockeycaper

My condolences to the family and friends of the the lost soldier and a quick recovery to the injured.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

for the fallen and wounded, their comrades, loved ones, families and friends.


----------



## Colin Parkinson

Another sad day, My heart to the guys still out there and their families, never doubt how much we appreciate all you do. Stay safe.


----------



## dglad

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Unfortunately bullets, bombs, rockets and grenades, once released do not know IFF from non-IFF.




True.  But further discusson probably belongs in another thread.


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

RIP to the lost soldiers and a speedy recovery to the injured


----------



## a78jumper

RIP Mark.


----------



## geo

To the families of the fallen, from my faimly & I,  my heartfelt condolences
To the injured, get well soon & best wishes.

At the going down of the sun, and in the morn
We will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## PigPen

To the family, friends and Comrades. I would like to extend to you my most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## R933ex

RIP. To the families confort in this time of grief, to those still there strength.


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the family and friends of Pte. Mark Graham.
Speedy recovery for the men that were wounded in this unfortunate incident.


----------



## blacktriangle

RIP soldier, and best wishes to all others involved.


----------



## Canadian Sig

CBC say the soldier is identified as Pte. Mark Anthony Graham of 1 RCR






Rest In Peace

My thoughts are with his friends, family and unit.


----------



## missing1

May God have mercy on these brave souls. "Pro Patria" 

               Dave Payne


----------



## rcrgruntsgirl

RIP Pvt Graham

Pro Patria!


----------



## Pendant

RIP. May the injured recover quickly and my condolences to the families


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

RIP Pte. Graham   

Thoughts to his comrades, family, loved ones and friends.


----------



## jbeach95

All the best to the wounded.

RIP Pte Graham.


----------



## big bad john

RIP Pte Graham  our thoughts and prayers are with you, your loved ones and comrades and all those of the wounded.  Get well soon to them


----------



## Kirkhill

Safe Home Pvt Graham

My condolences to his family and best wishes for a speedy recovery to the injured.

Thank you.


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ

:'( Heaven needed another guardian to protect it.


----------



## Chewie

To the dead RIP, you will be remembered. To the injured get well soon you are missed.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.theglobeandmail.com//servlet/story/RTGAM.20060904.wgraham0905/BNStory/Front

Friendly fire claims former Olympic athlete
ALEX DOBROTA AND OMAR EL AKKAD 

From Tuesday's Globe and Mail

World-class runner and former Olympian Mark Anthony Graham was killed in Afghanistan yesterday, mistakenly hit by fire from a U.S. warplane.

"This is really sad news for his family and for the Olympic family as well," said Tim Bethune, who used to train with and compete against Private Graham, a sprinter who competed for Canada as part of the 4x400-metre relay team in the 1992 Barcelona Olympics.

He described the soldier as bright, determined and a hard worker. "He was a very tough competitor. You had to be at your very best to beat him," Mr. Bethune said.

"If anyone was not at their best, they'd suffer at the hands of Mark."

Related to this article

Private Mark Anthony Graham is seen in an undated Department of National Defence photo. (CP)


John Cannon, who was Pte. Graham's track coach during the early 1990s, described Pte. Graham as a formidable athlete plagued by a series of injuries.

"He also had a lot of problems with his hamstring but he had other problems that kept him from reaching his potential," said Mr. Cannon, a coach for the Calgary International Track Club. "I think he went to the military to . . . represent his country as opposed to being a runner and represent his country that way."

Pte. Graham, who was 33, won two silver medals during the 1993 and 1994 Canadian Track and Field Championships, but quit athletics in 1994, Mr. Cannon said.

Pte. Graham was the oldest of three brothers, one of whom has also joined the military. He leaves behind a young daughter.

His family gathered in their small Hamilton bungalow to mourn yesterday and asked for privacy.

"They're in a fog and just weeping," Rev. George Horton, of Hamilton's Stewart Memorial Church, told The Canadian Press. Pte. Graham's father has been a long-time parishioner and trustee at the church.

"They are still in shock."

It has been a bloody weekend for Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan. Four other Canadian soldiers were killed in clashes Sunday with Taliban fighters. The identity of two of those soldiers was released Sunday. One remained unidentified at the family's request, but the military yesterday revealed the name of a third, Sergeant Shane Stachnik.

Sgt. Stachnik had proposed to his partner five months before boarding a plane to Afghanistan. She said yes, but they didn't get the chance to set the wedding date.

Struggling yesterday to come to terms with her fiancé's death, Darcy Mitton and the soldier's friends described him as a quiet man, a loving partner and a proud soldier.

"He was such a strong and sweet man," Ms. Mitton wrote in a statement. "He had strong morals, values, ethics and they showed in everything he did."

The couple had put off discussing a wedding date until February, when Sgt. Stachnik was scheduled to end the six-month tour of duty that he began three weeks ago.

He was planning to return home in October for a short leave to see Ms. Mitton. "We were just looking forward to seeing each other," she said through sobs in a telephone interview. Sgt. Stachnik joined the Canadian Forces in the 1990s. In 1997, he helped fight the Winnipeg flood that forced thousands from their homes. "He said it was times like this when it was worth serving your country," Ms. Mitton wrote.

The sergeant was a member of the 2 Combat Engineer Regiment based in Petawawa, Ont. He was driven by a strong desire to help others, his family and friends said yesterday.

Sgt. Stachnik completed at least two other tours of duty overseas, including a stint in Sri Lanka, where he brought relief to survivors of the 2004 tsunamis as a member of Canada's Disaster Assistance Response Team.

One soldier recalled time spent with the sergeant in Sri Lanka. "He was a very quiet man," said the soldier, who didn't want his name used. "He liked to keep to himself."

But in a tense situation, while they were in territory held by Tamil separatist rebels, and when a little levity was needed, Sgt. Stachnik was the first to crack a joke, the soldier recalled.

"You're out there, you're unarmed and guys get a little bit worried," the soldier said. "He would try to lighten the mood."

On more than one occasion, he also displayed ingenuity and a knack for solving problems, the soldier said. He remembered how Sgt. Stachnik managed to free a truck stuck in mud when time was of the essence for the Canadian convoy trying to reach communities battered by the tsunamis.

Sgt. Stachnik used the truck's motorized loading arm to put the vehicle's cargo -- a machine used to purify water -- onto the muddy road. He then pushed the arm on the load to move the vehicle out of the mud.

"He was definitely a handyman," the soldier said.

Sgt. Stachnik was based at Petawawa but lived in Chalk River, a town north of the military base. His friend from Sri Lanka said he liked living in the country.

One of his neighbours remembered how Sgt. Stachnik was often milling about his garage, working on a truck, lawn mower or motorcycle, and that he enjoyed riding his Harley-Davidson.

He was "the nicest guy I've ever met," said Doug Donnelly. "As soon as I would call him here, he would be coming over and having a beer."

Mr. Donnelly was still in shock yesterday about Sgt. Stachnik's death. "I can't believe that."

Deadly mission

The five deaths this weekend are the most sustained by Canada in a 24-hour period since troops first arrived in Afghanistan in early 2002. Since then, 33 Canadians -- one diplomat and 32 soldiers -- have died, 25 of them since Canadians moved into southern Afghanistan in force early this year.


----------



## Bobbyoreo

RIP troops


----------



## LIKELY

Troops, Stand Easy.
God Bless you all, prayers to the families and units.


----------



## Korus

It's always horrible when a soldier dies, but having it from friendly fire always hits hard in a different away... 

RIP Mark.


----------



## warspite

May you rest in peace.


----------



## TN2IC

Pro Patria




God bless you.


----------



## silentbutdeadly

My Heart is very heavy today, even with my unit all home i still know someone there that died. Mark and I went to the same HS back in Hamilton, played football and ran track together, I knew he wanted to join because everytime i went home to Hamilton he would ask me about the Army. RIP my Brother!


----------



## gardCanada

RIP and Speedy Recovery


----------



## geo

in the papers this morning..............

Pilot fears U.S. hasn't learned friendly-fire lesson

Retired major faced criminal charges in deaths of four Canadians in 2002

As investigators probe the friendly fire incident in Afghanistan that killed a Canadian soldier Monday, Major Umbagh a fighter pilot involved in a similar tragedy in 2002 says he fears that the U.S. air force may have never properly addressed the communication problems ................


----------



## Cloud Cover

Of all people, he should know when to STFU until all the facts are known.


----------



## geo

From a fella sitting on the outside, looking in, he's probably looking to show how lousy the USAF is doing it's job, show that he got a bum deal & possibly launch an appeal.
He doesn't have to prove he's right at this (or any) time.... he just has to insinuate that they're wrong.


----------



## big bad john

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2048

Statement
Private Mark Anthony Graham's Family Issues Statement
September 6, 2006

The family of Mark Graham was devastated to learn of his death in Afghanistan. Mark joined the Canadian Forces in 2004 and was posted to Afghanistan in August 2006.

Mark was a fierce, competitive athlete and a personable friend, son, brother and father. Mark enjoyed a successful career in track and field starting at Chedoke Middle School and on into Sir Allan McNab High School.  He attended the Barcelona Olympics in 1992, running in the 4 x 400 relay - running the fastest leg of the Canadian Team. Mark attended university in the United States and returned to work in the fitness industry.

Mark inspired many people by his enthusiasm.

A memorial service will be held for family and friends at a later date.

Please respect the family's request for privacy during their time of grief. 

Albert, Linda, Jason and Daniel Graham.

- 30 - 

Note to editors:  For media queries, please contact family spokesperson Bill Dilesser at (905) 387-5861


----------



## punkd

RIP Mark.  

Although I didn't know Mark personally, I had just finished SQ with his brother Dan as my roommate. He always spoke proudly of his brother. 
Condolences to Dan and the rest of his family.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

From Forces.gc.ca

Media Advisory
Memorial Service for Fallen Soldiers
MA- 019.06 - September 7, 2006

CFB PETAWAWA, Ont. - A Memorial Service for Warrant Officer Frank Mellish, Warrant Officer Richard Nolan, Private Mark Graham and Private William Cushley of the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment and Sergeant Shane Stachnik of 2 Combat Engineer Regiment will be held Friday, September 8, at 11:00 a.m. at Canadian Forces Base Petawawa in building Y-101. 

To maintain the dignity of the Memorial Service we ask that a media pool be arranged. All media are asked to arrive no later than 10:00 a.m. at the front gate parking lot, from where they will be escorted to the Memorial Service. 

Media will be located at the back of the room and will not be allowed movement during the Memorial Service. To respect the family and military members grieving through this difficult time, no interviews will be granted. Media inside the Memorial Service will be restricted to a designated area.

Media wishing to attend should wear appropriate attire for a Memorial Service. 

- 30 - 

Note to the editors: Please ensure that you have coordinated and picked a representative to be inside the Memorial Service. Space will allow for one camera crew, one print and one radio. 

For more information please contact 2nd Lieut. Krzysztof Stachura, 2 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group Public Affairs Officer, at (613) 687-5511 extension 6351, or (613) 639-9107 (cell).


----------



## Sig_Des

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060908/soldier_memorial_060908/20060908?hub=TopStories

Memorial at CFB Petawawa honours fallen soldiers
Updated Fri. Sep. 8 2006 11:08 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff



> Major Matthew Sprague, who is recuperating from a fractured skull, told The Canadian Press they wish they were going back to Kandahar.
> 
> Sprague said all their fellow soldiers are still in Kandahar and that is where they want to be. But he says all of them must be realistic and realize some of the injuries will keep them out of action for a while.
> 
> *He added that the U.S. pilots who accidentally shot the Canadians probably saved dozens of lives because they quickly realized their mistake and stopped firing. *
> 
> The U.S. has said it will launch its own investigation into what exactly happened.



Throws an interesting spin.


----------



## geo

Am sure that the pilots didn't decide on their own to initiate the ground attack...
Just goes to show how important good forward air control assets are required.


----------



## The Bread Guy

A few more details about the investigation from the U.S. side, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409

*Air Force says Spangdahlem-based pilot fired on Canadian soldiers *  
Scott Schonauer, Stars and Stripes, 13 Sept 06
http://www.estripes.com/article.asp?article=39990&section=104


KAISERSLAUTERN, Germany — The Air Force confirmed Tuesday that a pilot from the Spangdahlem, Germany-based 81st Fighter Squadron fired on Canadian soldiers in last week’s fatal “friendly fire” incident in Afghanistan.

The A-10 Thunderbolt II pilot, whose name and rank were not released, has been grounded and is assisting with an investigation into the accident, said Col. Alvina Mitchell, a spokeswoman for U.S. Central Command Air Forces.

“During this time, he will be working strictly with the [investigation] board,” Mitchell said by telephone.

Both the U.S. Air Force and NATO’s International Security Assistance Force in Afghanistan are looking into the incident.

Brig. Gen. Stanley Clarke, deputy director of strategic planning for the air staff at the Pentagon, is leading the Air Force investigation, Mitchell said. Clarke is a member of the Alabama Air National Guard and is a pilot with more than 4,000 flight hours in the A-10, F-16 and C-26, according to his official biography. He arrived in Afghanistan last week.

The friendly fire incident occurred in southern Afghanistan as part of Operation Medusa, an effort by Afghan National Security Forces and coalition soldiers to clear insurgents in the southern part of the country.

On Sept. 4, NATO troops were fighting Taliban insurgents at close range in Kandahar province’s Panjwayi district when coalition soldiers called in close air support, according to an alliance press release.

Two A-10 jets answered the call for help, but one of the pilots mistakenly strafed a group of Canadian soldiers with the jet’s 30 mm Gatling gun. Canadian army Pvt. Mark Graham died and dozens of other Canadian soldiers were injured.

Graham, a former track-and-field runner who participated in the 1992 Olympics in Barcelona, was a member of The Royal Canadian Regiment.

The accident brought back memories of another friendly fire incident involving U.S. warplanes and Canadian troops in Afghanistan more than four years ago. On April 17, 2002, an Air Force F-16 dropped a bomb over Tarnak Farms, killing four Canadian soldiers and seriously injuring eight others.

The Air Force found Maj. Harry Schmidt, an Illinois Air National Guard pilot, guilty of dereliction of duty for his role in the incident. He was fined more than $5,000 and was given a letter of reprimand. A second pilot, Maj. William Umbach, received a letter of reprimand and was allowed to retire from the Guard.

The 81st left for its deployment to Afghanistan in May and is expected to return home to Spangdahlem by the end of the month.

Capt. Diane Weed, a spokeswoman for the 52nd Fighter Wing at Spangdahlem, referred all questions to U.S. Central Command Air Forces, which oversees U.S. air forces in Iraq and Afghanistan.

The U.S. accident board will try to “get to the bottom of the details” of the incident, Mitchell said. Typically, pilots would be offered both counseling support and legal advice in similar situations.

“It’s up to the member to take advantage of that service,” Mitchell said.


----------



## tomahawk6

Another article. This one from Air Force Times.

http://www.airforcetimes.com/story.php?f=0-AIRPAPER-2086023.php

Another friendly fire attack
Second mistaken A-10 airstrike this summer kills one Canadian soldier, injures about 30 others

By Bruce Rolfsen
Staff writer


The friendly fire death of a Canadian soldier in Afghanistan who died during an A-10 Thunderbolt attack Sept. 4 is generating protests in Canada but few comments from U.S. military leaders.

Details of the accident are sketchy, pending an investigation of what is apparently the third incident of Canadian friendly fire casualties caused by U.S. attacks since 2002.

The Canadian troops were part of Operation Medusa, a NATO drive to clear Taliban insurgents from an area near the Arghandab River about 10 miles southwest of Kandahar.  


The fighting had been intense and Sept. 3, four Canadian soldiers died battling the Taliban.

As dawn broke Sept. 4, the fighting continued “at close range in close country,” according to a NATO statement.

The NATO troops called for close-air support and two A-10s arrived overhead.

At approximately 5:30 a.m., one of the A-10s mistakenly fired its 30mm cannon on the Canadian soldiers, a statement from Central Air Forces said.

One soldier died and about 30 other Canadians were wounded. The soldier who was killed was identified as Pvt. Mark Anthony Graham of the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, from Ontario. Graham was a member of the 1992 Canadian Olympic track team, running in the 4-by-100-meter relay.

The attack was the second incident this summer of Canadian casualties from a mistaken A-10 assault. According to Canadian press reports, an A-10 dropped a bomb July 8 that wounded one soldier southwest of Kandahar.

Four days after the fatal Sept. 4 attack, U.S. Central Command and Air Force officials were not commenting on how the accident would be investigated or what the role of the Canadian military would be. U.S. officials wouldn’t discuss the status of an inquiry into the July 8 incident.

The Air Force hasn’t identified the A-10 pilot involved in the Sept. 4 attack. U.S. Central Air Forces spokesman Col. Alvina Mitchell said the pilot was not currently flying combat missions.

The Air Force wouldn’t identify the A-10 units involved. However, the only A-10s flying in Afghanistan are based at Bagram Air Base.

The identity and nationality of the planes’ close-air support controller also have not been released. 

Canadian Defense Minister Gordon O’Connor told the CanWest News Service on Sept. 7 that U.S. officials had invited Canadians to sit as observers on the U.S. investigation board for the Sept. 4 incident.

Previous investigations

In past friendly fire cases, an Air Force brigadier general with a fighter or bomber background has typically headed each board. Depending on how the investigation progresses, it can take six months to a year for a public version of the board’s report to be issued.

Commanders can use the report to decide if anyone could be punished for the incident.

The board often focuses on how the pilot identified the target, the guidance from close-air support controllers, and if equipment issues were a factor.

U.S. and Canadian officials defended their troops’ training and practices.

“We do have communications, we do have training, tactics and techniques, and procedures to mitigate the risk, but we can’t reduce those risks to zero,” Canadian Brig. Gen. David Fraser told a reporter at Kandahar Air Base.

Mitchell expressed a similar view. “We have standard joint and combined procedures that we train to and have always used in combat,” Mitchell said in a written response to questions from Air Force Times.

At Bagram, A-10s from the 52nd Fighter Wing, Spangdahlem Air Base, Germany, and the Reserve 442nd Fighter Wing, Whiteman Air Force Base, Mo., are near the end of a 120-day rotation.

In an early August interview, Bagram-based A-10 pilots said they were accustomed to working with close-air support controllers from NATO nations fighting the Taliban in southern Afghanistan. One flier pointed out that the pilots from Spangdahlem routinely worked with controllers from European militaries.

In a Sept. 7 interview with Air Force Times, Canadian Army Maj. Paul Payne said Canada’s controllers, called forward air controllers, train beyond NATO standards.

The Canadian controllers often are artillery officers or noncommissioned officers. To be “combat-ready” they must attend a month-long course and then spend six months practicing the skill.

The Canadians typically practice with Canadian Air Force F/A-18 fighters, Payne said. 

However, the cooperation between Canadian and U.S. militaries on close-air-support issues is growing.

Payne pointed out that he was speaking from the U.S. Army’s Fort Sill, Okla., where 15 Canadian students and six instructors were training with their U.S. counterparts.

He said at least two Canadian controllers a year attend the Air Force’s Air Ground Operations School at Nellis Air Force Base, Nev.

The Air Force and Canadian military have worked together before to learn what led to a friendly fire attack.

In 2002, the Air Force and Canadian military conducted a joint investigation into friendly fire deaths of four Canadian soldiers. However, each nation issued its own report and conclusions.

The investigations found that the servicemen died when two Illinois Air National Guard F-16 pilots — Maj. Harry Schmidt and Maj. William Umbach — mistakenly dropped a 500-pound bomb on soldiers who were conducting a nighttime training mission with small arms and anti-tank missiles. The pilots said they thought the ground fire was aimed at them as they flew at about 20,000 feet near Kandahar Air Base.

The case ended with both pilots receiving Article 15 reprimands. 

Bruce Rolfsen can be reached at (703) 750-8647 or brolfse@airforcetimes.com.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Fantastic story of the boys;

Shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the Copyright Act - http://www.cb-cda.gc.ca/info/act-e.html#rid-33409


'Miracle' soldier mends
Two brain surgeries after friendly fire 
By SARAH GREEN, TORONTO SUN



Canadian Cpl. Bruce Moncur shows off his tattoo as he awaits his release yesterday from Sunnybrook hospital. He was wounded in Afghanistan. (Ernest Doroszuk/Sun)  
Bruce Moncur's survival is a miracle. 

But the 22-year-old corporal, injured in last week's friendly fire incident in Afghanistan that killed one soldier and injured more than 30 others, shuns any suggestion he's a hero. 

"They all call me a hero, but I don't feel it all," Moncur said yesterday in an exclusive interview with the Toronto Sun. "I feel like normal Bruce from Windsor. The miracle thing sounds a little better." 

There's a scar shaped like a comma above his ear after two brain surgeries -- one in Afghanistan, one in Germany -- to repair the damage caused by shrapnel. Moncur -- released yesterday from Sunnybrook hospital, anxious to go home -- also suffered wounds to his buttocks and lower back. 

He will need therapy to help with his balance and difficulty he's having with handwriting and remembering numbers. 

Yet his family and friends were relieved to see his smile and good humour intact, to see "Bruce was still Bruce," said his best friend, Tyler Millman, who joined the reserves with Moncur five years ago. 

"He's one of the lucky ones. He's getting better every day. He's young and strong," said his aunt Marg Moncur, who learned of her nephew's injuries when he called her from his overseas hospital bed. It's a conversation he doesn't remember. 

His doctors said "he's a miracle. He's definitely a miracle." Moncur's commitment to his fellow soldiers -- his friends, his brothers -- is also unshaken. "If I could be back with the boys, I would." 

It was 5:30 a.m. last Monday when two A-10 Thunderbolts, the U.S. jets dubbed Warthogs with their distinctive roar, opened fire on the Canadian camp. 

Moncur's company was already reeling from the deaths of four soldiers the previous day during a ground assault on Taliban insurgents. 

"The next day, we were soldiers," Moncur said. "It's time to do our job." 

The soldiers were burning boxes as they prepared to fold their camp. They initially didn't believe the bullets were coming from the skies. 

"We thought we put ammunition in the fire," he recalled. 

His memories are blurry from there. He remembered flying through air and a searing pain in his head and arm. 

In those first terrible, confusing moments, he thought he lost the limb, but it turned out to be okay. 

"It was right out of a movie," Moncur said. "It was pandemonium. It was like Saving Private Ryan. Bodies everywhere." 

Waterloo's Ryan Pagnacco, 27, suffered deep wounds in his arm, legs and back in the attack. 

"I tried to crawl my way out of the area," recalled Pagnacco, dressed in an "Army" T-shirt in his room at Sunnybrook. Like Moncur, he was anxious to get home. 

"Everyone was on the ground. Everyone took cover. There was people lying everywhere." 

Soldiers scrambled to help the wounded. One bandaged Moncur's injuries while Pagnacco credited another with saving his life, wrapping tourniquets around his legs and arm 

Asked about the friendly fire incident, Moncur said simply it is an unfortunate reality of war. "It sucks to get hit like that. Sometimes it happens." 

Moncur praised the care he received here at home and abroad. In Germany, staff even fetched him McDonalds, a "Royale with cheese," he said with a smile, citing the hamburger made famous in the movie Pulp Fiction. 

Later this month, he'll see his beloved Detroit Tigers at a game with his best friend and he's planning to get a tattoo on his left shoulder -- his right bears a Maple Leaf -- of an eight ball. His platoon was called the Crazy Eights and the tattoo will include the name of two soldiers from the platoon, Frank Mellish and Mark Graham, killed during those two awful days. 








_Canadian Cpl. Bruce Moncur shows off his tattoo as he awaits his release yesterday from Sunnybrook hospital. He was wounded in Afghanistan. (Ernest Doroszuk/Sun) _ 

dileas

tess


----------



## 17thRecceSgt

No words needed here.  Just a  ...


----------



## The Bread Guy

to this lad, as well as to ALL the others healing as a result of their service!

Thx for sharing some GOOD news from the media!


----------



## amberaston

As an American news like this sickens me. I would like to send me deepest apologies to all the family's of anyone who was injured and my prayers go up for the deceased. I have no words that will console at a time like this, I can only say I will keep Canada in my prayers. God Bless!!!!
AMA


----------



## GAP

amberaston said:
			
		

> As an American news like this sickens me. I would like to send me deepest apologies to all the family's of anyone who was injured and my prayers go up for the deceased. I have no words that will console at a time like this, I can only say I will keep Canada in my prayers. God Bless!!!!
> AMA



Nobody likes to see it, whomever is responsible, but, given that, that is the nature of war. I don't make light of it, but it happens here, there, before and probably long after. You can't have close air support, and not have the possibility of blue on blue.


----------



## Loachman

I was able to attend Pte Graham's funeral yesterday.

This account, from today's Toronto Sun, sums it up quite nicely:

*********************************************************

Tower of strength leaves a void behind

By MICHELE MANDEL

HAMILTON -- To his friends, his family, his teammates, Pte. Mark Graham was a superhero. 

But when even Superman is struck down, they wondered yesterday, how are mere mortals to soldier on? 

Graham was a 6-foot-4 smiling tower of strength and kindness, a larger than life, former Olympian who in his heyday set even American track star Carl Lewis trembling.How could he truly be gone? And how could he have been cut down, not in battle, but in so called "friendly fire?"

Yesterday more than 1,200 mourners struggled to find answers to those questions as they filled the two levels of West Highland Fellowship Baptist Church. There were young fellow soldiers from CFB Petawawa in their neatly pressed uniforms and wizened veterans who came wearing poppies and medals. There were former high school classmates who remember him winning "Mr. MacNabb" and fellow athletes who raced with him at track meets around the world. Strangers who were brought together by their love of an extraordinary man, and their need to make sense of a death that makes no sense.

Olympic sprinter Donovan Bailey said he and many of Graham's old teammates had recently lost touch with him and didn't even know he was in the army. 

"It was such a shock," Bailey said outside the service. "He was the most intimidating sprinter that ever lived just by showing up -- not by his attitude but just by walking in. Even Carl Lewis feared him in 1993 in Stuttgart." 

The irony, Bailey said, was that behind this imposing figure was the nicest man. "He was such a gentle giant, a happy-go-lucky guy who was always laughing, always joking." 

Graham, 33, was killed Labour Day and more than 30 other Canadian soldiers were wounded when a U.S. warplane mistakenly strafed them with cannon fire west of Kandahar. 

"His death by friendly fire will test your faith to its limits," acknowledged Capt. Rev. Greg Bailey in his homily. 

The military chaplain then asked mourners to find it in their hearts to forgive those who were responsible. 

But what a tall order that is for those who loved him best. 

Before the service began, a video collage of family photos played on the church screen, poignant moments of this big, fierce-looking man embracing his two brothers and parents and friends with a smile so warm it almost melted the sombre mood. 

Among these snapshots of a life cut short, none was as touching as that of Graham cradling his tiny, newborn daughter in his massive hands, a look of such pure joy and pride shining from his eyes. 

And then the video was done, and the church was suddenly deathly still as Graham's flag-draped coffin, a military honour guard at his side, was brought in followed by his grieving family -- father Al and stepmother Linda, his two brothers, Jason and Daniel, himself a fledgling Canadian soldier, and Graham's beautiful 7-year-old daughter, Shae-Lynn. 

Tirus Tyler, his former high school track mate, eulogized his good friend as not only a great athlete who represented Canada at the 1992 Barcelona Olympics and even sang for the Queen, but as a man who loved poetry and inspiring those around him. Even after years of success as a track star at the University of Nebraska and Kent State before injuries ended his career in 1994, Graham returned home to his Hamilton high school to help coach a new generation. 

"He was our friend, our teammate, a hero to us all," Tyler said, reading a poem written in his honour by another friend. "Let us never forget that this brave soldier answered this country's call." 

Tyler then called Shae-Lynn forward to accept a track baton from her father's former high school teammates as a symbol of the great moments they had all shared. As she threw her arms around his neck, many in the congregation dissolved into tears. 

"Mark was our superhero for years, he truly was," Tyler said after the funeral. 

"What they say is true," one of his fellow trackmates said in a letter to his family. "God takes the best first. Save me a lane in heaven, bro." 

STRONG FAITH 

A man of strong faith, Graham cut such an impressive figure when he showed up in full military uniform to bid goodbye to his church before heading out to join his battalion based in Petawawa. His pastor, Rev. George Horton, remembers the special prayers they said that day for his safe return. 
Instead he returned to them in a coffin nine days ago at Trenton. "It took every possible ounce of strength to stand and watch," Horton said after the service, his voice shaking. "I thought that was the worst. I didn't know there was more." 

But in a private viewing, he said, they were allowed to glimpse at what "friendly fire" had done to the strong young man they had all loved. "That was the most difficult of all." 

For even the best-loved superheroes are mortal. Graham will be laid to rest tomorrow in a private family ceremony at the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.

*********************************************************

I never had the pleasure or privilege of meeting him in life, but it's obvious that his family, his friends, the CF, and the Country lost a lot - as we have in all of these cases.

I did have the chance, instead, to briefly talk with some of his friends and family and it is no wonder that he was the way that he was. They, too, even in their pain are great people.

Crappy way to meet them, though...


----------



## The Gues-|-

I never had the privilege of meeting Mark but I have heard many things about him through his proud brother Dan.  Tpr. Graham was advised of the grim news while on our Armoured DP1 course.  RIP Mark, my thoughts and prayers go out to the Graham family.  I will see you soon Dan!


----------



## Loachman

Dan was one of the ones that I spoke with - pretty easy to pick him out of a crowd, even a crowd of that size. I also spoke with Mr Graham, Tirus Tyler, and the Pastor. I've never met better.

The baton was a stroke of pure genius. There was so much symbology in that in many ways.

I am glad that there were enough of us present to show our support, and they're getting plenty from their church and community as well. The church, in turn, is also very supportive of us and several people approached me (and most likely everybody else in uniform) and expressed that. It was nice to see several police forces represented as well.

There was also a collection for a trust fund for Shae-Lynn. I hope that she never goes wanting for anything.

But none of this will ever fill the gap.


----------



## time expired

First my condolances to pte Graham`s family and also to his comrades.
 I hope this does not start an avalanch of yank bashing,close air support is a hazardous mission
 at any time,it has to close to be effective and the room for error is very small,but one should
not forget that without close air support the casualties would likely be much greater.
                      Regards


----------



## geo

TE.... 
One of the problems with the CF is that there aren't too many occasions to train & practice with close air support.  The blue boys don't get asked to come down to ground level and the green boys are limited in their education.

THAT's something that's got to get fixed.


----------



## foerestedwarrior

Well my understanding(little about the blue side of things) is that the fast air has little air time to start with so they use it on other skills..(if that is indeed the case) I think there should be more cross training, because as has been seen, there is a need for air support(rotary and fixed wing). I geuse we can put that on the list of wants.


----------



## 3rd Horseman

It is sad to have to ask this question again but it needs to be asked. Where was the Canadian FAC? We have in the past had very good FAC training, Cdn FACs are (or were) the best in the world what is going wrong or are these just unusual accidents?


----------



## HItorMiss

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> The FAC involved in this incident IS not only good but *EXCELLENT!* he saved our lives countless times the day before and I'm 100% sure that team is still saving lives today.
> 
> I will not tolerate insinuations or statements that they are not *EXCELLENT* at their jobs on here or in person, anyone wanting post such can kindly STFU, that goes for the Pilot of that A-10 as well



3Rd Horseman please reffer to this thread and my post's in it for any more of your speculation on our FAC's

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/50354.0.html


----------



## big bad john

Speculation by anyone without firsthand knowledge of the incident or an expertise in FAC is pretty useless.  I would venture to suggest that nothing can be gained from such speculation.  So, I would ask the Mods to lock the thread.


----------



## Old Sweat

There is nothing to be gained from speculation. I accept HoM's comments, especially as I learned from a (very reliable) source that the FACs had controlled about 150 strikes during the operation using a variety of air assets, and this was the one that went horribly wrong.


----------



## McG

big bad john said:
			
		

> Speculation by anyone without firsthand knowledge of the incident ... is pretty useless.


If you were not there and have not been privy to information available from that location or from the cockpit of the aircraft, then you are well outside your lane to debate this.  Anyone that does have information on this should not be posting about it until investigations are complete.


----------



## big bad john

This thread was reopened at my request to post the following News Release from DND and not for anyone to start speculating on anything.  Be warned!


http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2101

News Release
Military Board of Inquiry into Sept 4 Friendly Fire incident
CEFCOM NR–06.27 - October 3, 2006

OTTAWA – Lieutenant-General Michel Gauthier, Commander Expeditionary Force Command, has convened a military Board of Inquiry (BOI) to examine the circumstances of the A-10 friendly fire incident, which took place on 4 September in Panjwaii District, Afghanistan, during Operation Medusa. The incident claimed the life of Private Mark Graham and wounded a number of other Canadian Forces personnel. 

A BOI is an administrative investigation normally convened to examine and report on complex or significant events. It serves to determine what occurred, how and why it occurred, and proposes measures that might prevent the possibility of recurrence.

Named as the President of the BOI, Colonel Jean-Luc Milot will head a team that will collect and assess the available evidence in order to determine the circumstances and sequence of events that led to the casualties, including the death of Private Graham. In addition to the President, the BOI includes three core members plus specialist military advisors and an officer from the U.S. Air Force.  

There are a total of four investigations now underway related to this friendly fire incident. In addition to the Canadian BOI, the US Air Force (USAF) and the NATO-led International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) have each convened separate inquiries. The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service routinely investigates deaths of service members while on duty. 

Canadian Forces Brigadier General, Duff Sullivan, is serving as Co-President of a U.S.A.F. Combined investigation Board (CIB), the membership of which also includes a CF Legal Officer and another CF specialist advisor. 

ISAF has commenced its investigation, also with international representation.  The Canadian representative to this investigation is Colonel AJ Stephenson.  

All four investigations will issue separate reports. 

It is anticipated that the Canadian BOI, its advisors and support team will depart for Afghanistan shortly to begin the investigation. At the completion of the BOI, the Canadian report will be submitted to Lt-Gen Gauthier for consideration, and subsequently to the Chief of the Defence Staff.

The findings, results and recommendations will then be made public, subject to the limitations on the releases of information imposed by the Privacy Act and the Access to the Information Act.

-30-


----------



## McG

> Inquiry into fall's friendly-fire death in Afghanistan completed
> Canadian Press
> Published: Wednesday, February 07, 2007
> 
> 
> OTTAWA (CP) - A military board of inquiry has finished its investigation into a friendly-fire incident in Afghanistan last September which killed a Canadian soldier and wounded several others.
> 
> The report will be studied by the staff before being passed on to Lt.-Gen. Michel Gauthier, head of the Forces expeditionary force command.
> 
> It will then go to Gen. Rick Hillier, chief of the defence staff, before it is released publicly.
> 
> It could be months before the report is released, however.
> 
> While the senior officers cannot alter the report, they can ask the board of inquiry to reconvene if they feel the document falls short of the terms of reference.
> 
> Pte. Mark Graham was killed Sept. 4, when an American A-10 ground attack plane mistakenly strafed a group of Canadian soldiers in the Panjwaii district of Afghanistan.
> 
> The United States air force, NATO forces in Afghanistan and the Canadian Forces national investigation service all conducted their own investigations of the incident. None of these reports have yet been released.


http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=4329befe-9abc-4f85-b725-8922024707ca&k=40080


----------



## RHFC_piper

Whatever the outcome, I'd like to meet the pilot(s).


----------



## RHFC_piper

I'm still waiting for the official outcome of the investigation, but I found this;

[quote author=Toronto Star]
*Fatigue possible friendly-fire factor: Report*
Article Link

OTTAWA – An American pilot may have been tired and struggling with confusing instructions when he opened fire on Canadian troops in Afghanistan last September, killing one and wounding 36, suggests a newly declassified report.

The "lessons learned" document also suggests an electronic vehicle identification system might have prevented the tragedy.

"Incidents of this nature will always be a reality of combat, however technologies that have not been fully exploited to their full potential exist which could reduce the number of incidents," said the report, obtained by The Canadian Press under the Access to Information Act.

The pilot of the A-10 Warthog mistakenly sprayed members of Charles Company, 1st Battalion Royal Canadian Regiment, with Gatling gun fire as they camped at the base of Ma'sum Ghar, a squat, rugged mountain outside of Bazzar-e-Panjwaii.

More on Link
[/quote]


----------



## geo

Hmmm.... so this guy was knackered AND in spite of this, was looking for targets of oportunity?

In Iraq, the A10 pilots fired on brit vehicles that had agreed upon ID markers - honking big orange tarps.... which they promptly declared to be orange missiles ...

Having been invited to provide CAS by a ground controller woulda been nice......... IMHO


----------



## McG

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... so this guy was knackered AND in spite of this, was looking for targets of oportunity?


Follow the link.  The US pilots were in contact with the FAC.


----------



## geo

> The three days previous to the accident had seen some of the bloodiest fighting of the newly launched Operation Medusa. Two American attack planes were ordered to repeatedly blitz Taliban positions, near the Canadians, north of the Arghandaub River – a tense, physically draining type of air operation.
> 
> "The two A-10s in this sortie had been strafing the enemy for over three hours and were about to hand over the (air operations)," says the document.
> 
> "The incident occurred in the shift from night to day. This could have been a factor."
> 
> The heavily censored, six-page Canadian review, stamped secret, pointed to a series of possible contributing factors, including the fact air controllers directed pilots to a reference point "common to both enemy and friendly positions."
> 
> ..............  army ground controllers need to give pilots distinguishing landmarks that can be easily identified from the air.
> 
> The pilot also misidentified a garbage fire lit by Canadian troops for "fires on the enemy position on the North side of the river," the report said, but it's not clear whether the fire was a reference point given by controllers.



They were being controlled by someone - more or less - but .... something appears to have gone wrong - or someone was asleep at the switch.


----------



## RHFC_piper

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... so this guy was knackered AND in spite of this, was looking for targets of oportunity?
> 
> In Iraq, the A10 pilots fired on brit vehicles that had agreed upon ID markers - honking big orange tarps.... which they promptly declared to be orange missiles ...
> 
> Having been invited to provide CAS by a ground controller woulda been nice......... IMHO



I think there were a few more circumstances besides lack of sleep, but I'm sure that will all come out after the findings of the investigation are released... when ever that will be.

And, I thought, the FF on the Brits was also in Afghanistan, in Helmand prov...  I could be wrong.


oh, yeah... that FAC was at our position.


It will all come out in the wash eventually... and unless the investigation finds something wrong with the pilot, his abilities and/or judgement, which would show lack of remorse and/or an air of malice in respect to his actions, I will hold no grudges.  The Pilots softened targets and probably saved our lives many times the day before, they did their jobs, and mistakes happen.  The pilot in question, above all else, will have to live with the knowledge that his actions cost the life of a Canadian Soldier, and wounded many more, which is quite a lot to rest on his conscience, as well as the legal consequences of actions.  And, we, as soldiers, must remeber that what happened could have been far worse had he not stopped his attack as quickly as he did.  Also, as I've probably said a million times, Stuff happens... If you stood on the middle line of a hiway long enough, you'd get hit by a car. There were lots of opportunities the day before, some even closer and potentially more destructive, but that's the nature of 'close air support'.


----------



## Loachman

FACking is not the easiest thing to do, especially as things generally look remarkably different to the pilot and the FAC on the ground. Both will see things that the other does not, and will not see things that the other does. Our FACs do not have the benefit of significant cockpit experience - when I did my course some guys were able to get backseat rides but visibility from there is marginal at best - so understanding of what goes on in the cockpit and what the pilot sees may be lacking.

The critical part of a run doesn't last for very long, and any slight hiccup in the communication in that phase can be disastrous. As I understand this incident, the pilot had been directed onto a burning target and our guys' garbage fire was pretty much on a direct line between the A10 and the real target and probably would have been seen first. The pilot probably would have called "contact smoke" or "contact fire" or some such, and then been cleared hot by the FAC looking at the target and completely oblivious of the garbage fire.

Speculation, yes, but I've seen many examples on ranges in Canada where targets were misidentified and those were under circumstances where there was no life-or-death situation or pressure to engage an enemy shooting at one's allies and targets were pretty obvious (including being brightly painted in flourescent colours). In all cases in my experience the pilots were Canadian, and in two cases ordnance was dropped on or fired at real people (me included in one of them). In one of those, the pilot just happened to notice that a small speck right near to where his rounds were hitting appeared to be moving and he therefore stopped firing just before hitting the Iltis. This was twenty-two years ago, so further details escape me, but I got a pretty detailed explanation from some of the key players that I knew, including the CF5 pilot.

If you haven't tried FACking or flying, it's hard to understand what it's like.


----------



## KevinB

Also if you have not been in a TIC, its hard to explain -- everything can go sideways very easily.
HoM was on the ground there so well let him give the SME brief...


----------



## HItorMiss

I6 et all

I am in vacation ins mexico (yes you can all be jealous) so I don´t hage a huge amount of time to respond with the right amount of non class info to make any post clear.

I promise to reply with a more clear and sucsinct reply apon my return. Please be patient.


----------



## TN2IC

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> I6 et all
> 
> I am in vacation ins mexico (yes you can all be jealous) so I don´t hage a huge amount of time to respond with the right amount of non class info to make any post clear.
> 
> I promise to reply with a more clear and sucsinct reply apon my return. Please be patient.



Translation.. he is wasted right now.  ;D


----------



## mom of two soldiers

Not sure what most of the posts are talking about  but I have carefully read the article in the Toronto Star and I find no source for the report. I also note that the original report is dated Sept 9, 2006. 
Is there any thing new in this article? It certainly feels like speculation at this time.
 As the mother of Pte Mark Graham, I take offense to the fact that the Toronto Star would publish this on EASTER SUNDAY and that a reporter from our home town paper would call a family in the middle of EASTER dinner between coffee and dessert to ask our opinion. Not only are we grieving Mark's abscence but the loss of his grandmother too. 
 It is not news  or for that matter new. As Piper alludes to I am sure he, the other wounded and families of the fallen will be informed of the official reports.  
Thank you for the opportunity to express  the anger that I and the members of my family feel everytime one of these articles hits the front page.


----------



## GAP

mom of two soldiers said:
			
		

> Thank you for the opportunity to express  the anger that I and the members of my family feel everytime one of these articles hits the front page.



+1    You will always find support here.


----------



## TN2IC

Yes GAP is right. We are a tight family here. We are here to help each other out. If you ever want to vent about your issue. You are more than welcomed to post/PM here.


Blessings,
TN2IC


----------



## Mike Baker

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Yes GAP is right. We are a tight family here. We are here to help each other out. If you ever want to vent about your issue. You are more than welcomed to post/PM here.
> 
> 
> Blessings,
> TN2IC


+1. Most any one can answer any questions you have, or point you in the right direction. 

Cheers
Michael


----------

